# Just drove an M3 6spd Cab - need clarity



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

So I've decided my next car is the M3... though I was a little unsure of the convertible, I was definitely leaning towards it because of the 'vert factor. I've never owned a vert nor spent a lot of time in one, and now that I live where climate conditions permit you to never really worry about much more than an overhead bird, I figured it'd be the ideal time to decide: vert or coupe?

Now I've driven a lot of coupes and I loved it -- LOVED it. Probably one of the best driving experiences I've ever had. Driving the vert was, well, somewhat dismaying really. The performance side of me was not terribly impressed with the car's performance. Granted I am currently driving a car which is much quicker, and the vert certainly has some extra poundage in it, I am just not sure if it's the right car for me.

So I ask you for a bit of clarity: what are the other benefits of the vert? Aside from the open-air motoring experience, what more is there? I need something more or else the driving person in me is going to veto this one.

My list of pro's/con's thus far would be:

*Coupe*
Pros:
- solid 2 door driving experience
- 300lbs less weight = better performance all around
- $56k
- more visibility
- less wind noise, more of what you want to hear

Cons:
- no dropping of the top pimp factor
- coupes are everywhere, verts are far less found
- ????

*Convertible*
Pros:
- awesome open-air driving
- more 'blang' factor

Cons:
- still solid, but noticeably less than the vert
- heavy little bastige
- $64k
- less visible w/ top up
- somewhat noisy
- not so great for backseat passengers

Maybe I don't really need clarity more than I need someone to tell me that there IS something more redeeming about the convertible... I do love the look of the vert with cinnamon leather. My color choice is silver gray/cinnamon right now but that's always subject to change. 

Thanks for any insight you can offer.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

When buying a convertible...you either have to have it or you don't need it.

I have already been thru my convertible stage....the only other convertible I would ever consider is a Z1.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70623


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70623


I don't think Chris is an auto-Xer


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey TD thanks for the link.

atyclb (what is your name anyhow? heh) I do/have autocross on occasion, but I definitely wouldn't call myself hardcore. I'm more of an open-freeway-onramp kind of person I guess.  I am interested in doing some track driving, as there are plenty of them at my relatively-immediate disposal around here. I know the coupe would be the right choice for that.

Bruce, thanks for that... I think you're right, I definitely don't have to have the drop top, though it would be nice if only the performance of the car was on par with a coupe. I'm not asking for SO much am I??!?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

To own a convertible you need to really, really like open air driving. It honestly doesn't sound like you do that much, and you're just getting it for looks, which you'll probably wind up regretting. 

Convertibles require a lot of sacrifices:
1. They're noticeably less rigid. This means they'll squeak and rattle much more than the coupe and you'll notice things like extra vibrations in the steering wheel, the rear view mirror shaking, etc.

2. They're less functional, there's a lot less storage room. The top eats up a lot of the trunk. The e46 helps this problem with the fold away stow zone. The back seats are smaller and tighter

3. The extra weight you're dragging around dulls the performance. You felt that on your test drive, it will get smoked in every way by the coupe.

4. They are loud. Top up or top down, there's a lot of wind noise. It just sounds less finished/refined than the coupe. You're ears will ring when a tractor trailer fires off his jake brakes next to you, an ambulance goes screaming by or a badly tuned harley whappa whappa whappas by. 

5. They're more of a target for theives/vandals. For some reason there are people in the world that think it's fun to slice convertible tops and grab things in the passenger compartment.

6. I forget if you were a crazy detailer or not, but the interior is constantly DIRTY. Everything from road dust, to bird crap, to leaves/pollen winds up coating the interior if you have the top down a lot. 

7. You'll often wind up fighting with your significant other whether the top should be up or down. Most women I know like the idea of the convertible but after 1 ride in them, never want the top down because it knots up their hair...

8. The sun can get very hot sitting in an open top car in summer when you're stuck in traffic. Keep suntan lotion in your door pocket. The back of your neck will be tanner than it's ever been in your life.

9. If you want to track the car, you'll have a hard time finding a place that will let you go without a full roll bar

I'm sure others can add to the list. You need to be ready to sacrfice these things for the 20 - 30 perfect days a year for top down driving. It is a GREAT feeling when the weather is 65-80F, the top is down and you're zipping through some back roads with the wind whipping around. 

If you decide you really do want a convertible, you can't get much better than an m3. It minimizes the above issues just about as much as a convertible can.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

If you get 22" spinners and limo tint on your M3 coupe, you'll make up for any lost-pimpness by going coupe vs. vert. :bigpimp: :bling:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

H4r H4r H4r Al.  :rofl:

Hey Josh, thanks a TON for making all of those points. That really does cinch it up for me pretty easily. You are *write**, I am, (sigh) mostly into the vert because of the looks. It's damn sexy with that top down, no doubt. All of those points you outlined really make it clear to me that the vert is not where I want to be.

I used to be detailer insanity like our friend Al here, but I lost my drive after one winter in the northeast. Now that I'm in the sunny bay area, I can get my clean on just about anytime I want and it'll actually _stay_ that way for a good long while. Besides the coupe has more of that shiny colored stuff on the outside anyhow, right? 

I think if I went with a convertible I'd pick a smaller, less expensive car i.e. S2000. :eeps: It's less of a financial de-investment if I decide to lose it for any of the above reasons.

Thanks again for taking the time to spell all that out for me. :thumbup:

* Did I actually write "write" instead of "right"? I must need some more coffee.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> H4r H4r H4r Al.  :rofl:
> 
> Hey Josh, thanks a TON for making all of those points. That really does cinch it up for me pretty easily. You are *write**, I am, (sigh) mostly into the vert because of the looks. It's damn sexy with that top down, no doubt. All of those points you outlined really make it clear to me that the vert is not where I want to be.
> 
> ...


No Problem, that's what we're here for.

I don't want to make convertibles out to be totally a bad experience, personally I love them, but they're not for everyone.

This morning was an example of why I own one, and what makes them great, if you're into that kind of thing. When I left for work this morning it was 65F, my personal favorite convertible temperature. It's cool enough to be crisp and refreshing, but not so cold where you need to crank the heater to keep the snot from freezing.

I put the top down, cleaned the dew off the windows, took a deep breath of the fresh Canadian cold front air, turned the seat heaters on and headed out. The cool air is a better envigorator to start the day than a good cup of coffee. Traffic was light, so I could zip along at about 85mph and totally soak in the changing season. Had a very cool hawk fly low overhead, and got to watch him go right over top of me. By the time I got to work, I felt awesome and was ready to start an otherwise crappy day.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Indeed an admirable reason to have a convertible, no question about it. Plus you get to look forward to driving home once the wretched day comes to an end.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

My solution:

E46 M3 Coupe

M Roadster for top down days.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Lucky bastige!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Had both 1 330vert and current M3coupe, I like the Coupe with the sunroof imo it covers the whole deal & less rattles and headaches from a vert, but both are nice :thumbup: 

see my pics below,


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

M3 Cab performance is lethargic.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> My solution:
> 
> E46 M3 Coupe
> 
> M Roadster for top down days.


And the ltw m3 is for.......

Alex


----------



## outpost22 (Dec 29, 2003)

So you're from New York. The 'vert has the ability to add a sunroof. All it takes is a punk with a pen knife. The seats are too narrow in the rear too. 
A 'vert would be a better choice in CA or Florida IMHO


----------



## ARH1956 (Sep 4, 2004)

JPinTO said:


> M3 Cab performance is lethargic.


My '02 M3 Cab's best 1/4 mile is 13.2 @ 108. Nowhere near as quick or as fast as my modded '03 Z06, but hardly lethargic.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Outpost, actually I moved to San Jose not so long ago, forgot to update my profile. This is the state of 'verts if you're gonna own one, IMO.

ARH, is that stock? We had about 600lbs of passenger in the cab when I drove it, so it was pretty loaded up.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Convertible sports car is an oxymoron.


M3 is not a sports car :dunno: It's a sporty GT.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm getting confused, Chris. Is there still going to be an S2k before the emthree?

Hey, if you go coup, you'll be able to afford it sooner than the cab


----------

